# Hospital/ War Bunker, Durham, February2016



## KateyB (Mar 12, 2016)

Hiya!!

This is my first report so here it goes.. 

I was driving back from Finchale Priory in Durham (was taking photos for uni work) when I drove past this big field it had this derelict building half the roof missing and looked interesting so anyway I was taking photos and then stumbled across the man who takes care of the land, turns out he was actually dead canny and told me that the building used to be a hospital and on the rest of the site was all these old war bunkers some were half crumbled down the rest were used as storage which was a shame to not be able to see what they would of looked like inside but I got a few images from outside. 
The hospital is really small and everything was taken out but I still thought it was a cool building. 

BELOW- War Bunker


b by Kate B, on Flickr


a by Kate B, on Flickr

BELOW- Hospital 


1 by Kate B, on Flickr



15 by Kate B, on Flickr



2 by Kate B, on Flickr



3 by Kate B, on Flickr



14 by Kate B, on Flickr



13 by Kate B, on Flickr



9 by Kate B, on Flickr



8 by Kate B, on Flickr



7 by Kate B, on Flickr



6 by Kate B, on Flickr



5 by Kate B, on Flickr



4 by Kate B, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Mar 12, 2016)

There you go...first 'like' for your first ever report. Good stuff!


----------



## KateyB (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks HughieD, looking forward to posting some more stuff soon!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice for your first post. The pictures are nice and sharp and the colours stand out well.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 13, 2016)

Cracking first post,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 13, 2016)

Great photos KateyB


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice photos! There's some nice colours here


----------



## smiler (Mar 13, 2016)

You made a grand job of that Katey,I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice great job some nice details!!


----------



## tazong (Mar 14, 2016)

Really loved the roof shots of the deep blue sky in the background - first notch on your bedpost
well done.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 14, 2016)

Cool stuff  Nice colours. Keep 'em coming


----------



## KateyB (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your kind words


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 16, 2016)

Good first report, hope to see plenty more an you documented the site well


----------



## ReverendJT (Apr 6, 2016)

This is a great first post, welcome along! I love the 6th picture..good work!


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

It's always nice to meet nice land owners, instead of the usual disgruntled ones!, great first report! You got some lovely shots there


----------

